# 5 Gallon Shrimp Tank



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

High Tech 5 gallon tank
One 23 watt 6500k bulb
one 13 watt 3000k bulb

DIY CO2 with Elite Mini as a diffuser

8 Neon Tetra
~50 Cherry Shrimp


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

becareful with the neons they might eat the baby shrimps


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

looks good. 
yeah be careful with the neons.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

*March 6th pictures*


----------

